# DO NOT buy from Homestead Poodles



## Fussypoodle (Dec 9, 2021)

I want to tell the same story as Tina S. did on Google. I paced down a deposit for a red female poodle on Oct 12, 2020. w/Linda Sutphin In Fredrick MD October 2020. I placed a $300 deposit for a female red toy poodle that was supposed to be born the beginning of 2021. I called, texted for updates and she would never respond and if she did she kept stating she has another litter coming. In the summer, she told me she had a litter of just 5 boys. At that time I was tired, and found a breeder in NC. Today 12/8/21. I called her back to get my deposit. She told me she never did refunds and that she should have a litter soon. I called my Credit card company to look into a fraud claim. They I found Tina A. review. Tina got a lawyer and sued in small claims court on 11/12/21. The court case filed is: D-111-CV-21-010662. Tina is still out my filing fee but at least I received my deposit.
I called back Linda Sutphin and said if I did not get my money back into my account I would also be suing her in small claims court. At first she said she would get me the money by tomorrow. I told her she had to 500pm and that was it. Shocking that I had my money within 10 minutes. WATCH OUT FOR THIS PLACE


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to PF and thank you for sharing your experience. I'm glad this worked out for you.


----------

